# Splinter Cell:Double Agent Visual C++ runtime error and ***MUST CHECK*** error



## zerohourkill (Nov 25, 2006)

i


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 26, 2006)

is it LEGAL copy??


----------



## zerohourkill (Nov 27, 2006)

yes its a legal copy of the game,but it does not really matter if its legal or not, i've seen ppl having the same problem with fake version of this game and with legal version as well...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 28, 2006)

This game requires a SM3.0 enabled GPU to run .. no exceptions ...


----------



## akshayt (Nov 28, 2006)

something of the sort somewhere that with Vista it may run on SM2


----------



## assasin (Nov 29, 2006)

Had d same prob wit my copy (pirated),and after raking my brains for 2 hrs found out dat it was due to a worm Win32/PassMa.Da.now after deleting all viruses/worms d games runiing witout a glitch.


----------



## zerohourkill (Dec 1, 2006)

yea, its probbly cuz of SM 3...so there is no other way to run a game on SM 2?! does anyone noe if there is gna be patch for the game which will fix this?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 2, 2006)

zerohourkill said:
			
		

> i installed Splinter Cell: Double Agent on my Acer Ferrari 3400 laptop, but when i launch any mission the game crashes and these errors come up:
> 
> *i7.photobucket.com/albums/y261/zerohourkill/thinkdigit/shader.jpg
> 
> ...


Actually I am not at all surprised with the message u got.This is by far the most unstable game made by ubisoft.U should probably get the solution here.Check If u have the latest drivers installed also install the default lcd moniter drivers for in ur windows installation.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 4, 2006)

hey i'm having the same problem, but it says something about a buffer overrun in the C++ runtime error box. i have the latest drivers and my G-card has shader 3. i've been looking everywhere for the answer but noone seems to know it, can someone please help me?????


----------



## hellrider (Dec 5, 2006)

I ain't getting any sounds wen I am playing this game, even 1.01 patch is ain't helping, added to this the game is crashing awfully lot (crashing in the sense, its just not crashing to desktop.. my comp just restarts)!!


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 5, 2006)

scda for pc is too buggy, i aint gonna try it until itz completely debugged


----------



## assasin (Dec 6, 2006)

Completeed the game along wit the bonus level.The game ran witout a hitch (except in the beginning when d exe file was infected wit a worm).Didnt have a single prob. and d game never crashed.


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 7, 2006)

unbelievable

u must be one in a million


----------



## zerohourkill (Dec 8, 2006)

haha yea, most of the ppl have AT LEAST one problem with this game...
__________


			
				assasin said:
			
		

> Completeed the game along wit the bonus level.The game ran witout a hitch (except in the beginning when d exe file was infected wit a worm).Didnt have a single prob. and d game never crashed.




was the game good? is it worth going through all this trouble to play it?


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 9, 2006)

get this

*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/splintercell4/download.html?sid=6162800&tag=feat_dls;title;0


----------



## zerohourkill (Dec 9, 2006)

the new patch is out  thnx man, i hope it works...i've tired like everythin to make this game work
__________
hmmm it didnt work :S im getting the same errors..


----------



## sidz (Jul 27, 2007)

i got a new p4 3gig dual core  2048 mb ram and ati saphirre 2600 hd pro 512 mb ddr2 and i got the same as you when i start the game '' Crash  ....... must check!!!!!'' and the other one ''runtime error c++ blablablabla'' and i got the newest driver . Ill try with no patch , patch 1.1 and patch 1,2 and patch 1,2+1,1 .... nothing works?!?!?! i try to copy a shortcut in the same directory with the same name as many forum said too but nothing work ......

Is this a ****ing game who anybody cant start or something is missing  in  tha ****ing game 

if anyone find an answer or ill find it post it right here please many people appreciated that...!!!

ps sorry for my poor english


----------



## hard_rock (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey me too got same error. I updated graphics driver and it worked. That too I had to run the game using Autorun>Run SCDA>Single Player.. Then it worked.


----------

